# Vermiculite



## DMJ (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey I was wondering what you guys think of Vermiculite as a bedding for mantids? I just started using it the other day and it stays moist for a pretty long time and thats pretty good for the higher humidity requirements with mantis such as H.Coronatus. Let me know how you feel about it.


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2005)

I have to say dave, I have never used vermiculite, I stick with coconut fibre, that also stays moist for a long time. With the vermiculite, do the crickets of whatever livefood not bury themselves under?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I feed my mantids with tweezers so none get a chance but as for the fruit flies they do occassionaly run under but a simple blow to the cup sends them flying out.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi,

well, I use vermiculite with all my mntis and it works fine for me but I really just use it because I can get it from my local pet shop and it's fairly inexpensive. I wouldn't know if the crickets bury under because I tend to take the mantis out to feed it, to avoid chances of the crickets attacking it. But I dunno works fine for me.

Cameron.


----------



## DMJ (Jul 10, 2005)

Well I put it in with my orchids(H.Coronatus) and they are molting fine and doing well so I guess the humidity must be being held pretty good. I like it so far and it makes the enclosures look a little more better in my opinion.


----------

